# مساعدة من مهندسي البترول وخبراء التآكل



## أكرم كيلاني (19 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مرفق صورة توضح drill rig برج الحفر 

أرجو ممن لديه الخبرة توضيح الاجزاء التي تتعرض للتآكل فيه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 



​


----------



## مصعب p17 (22 يوليو 2009)

موقع handasty:73:
موقع مخصص لهندسة النفط وفيه اخبار عن الشركات
http://www.handasty.blogspot.com


----------



## مصعب p17 (22 يوليو 2009)

موقع handasty
موقع مخصص لهندسة النفط وفيه اخبار عن الشركات
http://www.handasty.blogspot.com


----------



## inspector eng (28 يوليو 2009)

اغلب المناطق المعرضة للتآكل هى مناطق الاحتكاك و مناطق ما بجوار اللحامات و المناطق المعرضة للعوامل الجوية بدون عزل او حماية


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (30 يوليو 2009)

inspector eng قال:


> اغلب المناطق المعرضة للتآكل هى مناطق الاحتكاك و مناطق ما بجوار اللحامات و المناطق المعرضة للعوامل الجوية بدون عزل او حماية



شكرا أخي الكريم علي الرد 

ولكن لدي طلب وهو توضيح وزكر أسماء الاجزاء التي تتعرض للتأكل 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------

